
How We Made Joins Faster, Part Three - nslater
https://crate.io/a/lab-notes-how-we-made-joins-23-thousand-times-faster-part-three/
======
mahesh_rm
Anybody here with experience using Crate? Why would I pick it over TimescaleDB
for IOT data ingestion?

~~~
ddorian43
It's elasticsearch with joins/subqueries on top. Many features missing from
rbdms/elasticsearch, and features that neither of them have.

